# TiVo Stream Setup Issue



## nevinr (Oct 31, 2007)

I purchased a TiVo Stream a little over a year ago to use with my TiVo Roamio (used OTA, but not the OTA specific model.) I have been attempting to set it up and it can't seem to get past the updating the software stage.

The stream currently has software version 19, and TiVo support (and some other threads I've read here) indicate it needs version 20. For some reason the software will not update. 

It seems like other have had this problem. Support told me yesterday that it's a known issue and my case has been escalated to the right department, but didn't know how long it would take. Anyone know anything else I can do? How long did it take for your similar issue to be resolved?

Thanks for your help,
Nevin


----------



## Walter Grossman (Mar 16, 2017)

Same Problem.I just bought the Stream from best buy. I have v19. Maybe it is old new stock, I don't know.

In any case I cannot connect it using Android or IOS (iPad). The iPad gets me a bit further but still stalls out. I am told that new software will roll out in April.

I am a bit sour in that I paid $130 for a unit that cannot work. Tivo should halt sales until the software is fixed.


----------



## jim.vandenboom (Apr 6, 2015)

Same problem here. I contacted Tivo chat support and they told me it is a known issue and to reboot my router. Of course that didn't fix anything. I have a case open with their online support but no response yet.


----------



## Doug Wiese (Dec 18, 2016)

Me three, firmware version 19.0.1.RC1-01-6. Set up in-home streaming checkbox is checked and grayed out, set up out-of-home streaming box is blank and takes a white check mark. Firmware build date is August 31,2012. SW update status is "Not Available". Guided setup is saying "Done". I have tried Android tablet, Ipad and Beta app on Fire TV. No joy! Called TIVO support and they said try in a couple of hours, waited, but still no luck.


----------



## Walter Grossman (Mar 16, 2017)

I returned my unit to best buy. I was hoping for an exchange but I was told that best buy no longer carries the Stream. Doesn't see tha Tivo carries it either. 

I then went to ebay and purchased a used unit for $75. Works great. 

Tivo has a serious issue with customer support. See my other rants...


----------



## Darrell ranes (Apr 10, 2017)

Same issue here.. Been trying to get it working since I bought it new at best buy but only info support will give is we know and wait for undefined time for fix.


----------



## Livalory (Apr 15, 2017)

haven't got this issue... if the problem is caused by app, you may contact the app help service....


----------



## Walter Grossman (Mar 16, 2017)

Livalory said:


> haven't got this issue... if the problem is caused by app, you may contact the app help service....


I just received an email from Tivo that new software is available that resolves the issue. For me, the matter is moot. I returned my unit and bought a used unit that works fine.

Just out of curiosity, can anyone confirm that the new software resolves the issue?


----------



## Tom Kwasny (May 21, 2017)

Be certain the Tivo main unit AND the PC you want to use for streaming are BOTH directly connected to the Modem/router giga-bit ports for your ISP. If you feed the Modem/router into a switch first then connect the Tivo main unit and target PC to the switch you'll get studdering. You shouldn't with a giga-bit switch using a giga-bit Modem/router port but it's just the way it turns out. I CAT6 or CAT5e wire most everything and it makes my world fast, clean and simple.


----------



## Tom Kwasny (May 21, 2017)

Tom Kwasny said:


> Be certain the Tivo main unit AND the PC you want to use for streaming are BOTH directly connected to the Modem/router giga-bit ports for your ISP. If you feed the Modem/router into a switch first then connect the Tivo main unit and target PC to the switch you'll get studdering. You shouldn't with a giga-bit switch using a giga-bit Modem/router port but it's just the way it turns out. I CAT6 or CAT5e wire most everything and it makes my world fast, clean and simple.


Also connect Tivo-mini using MOCA and not the LAN network. This air-gapped "other network" gives the house giga-bit network lots of room. Additional wiring is a pain but everything is crystal clean and problem free.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Tom Kwasny said:


> If you feed the Modem/router into a switch first then connect the Tivo main unit and target PC to the switch you'll get studdering.


This is not a universal truth. I have switches all over the place and have no issues whatsoever.


----------

